
Airbnb Shares the Keys to Its Infrastructure - rmason
http://www.theplatform.net/2015/09/10/airbnb-shares-the-keys-to-its-infrastructure/
======
th0br0
I'm honestly surprised that the author includes Lyft & Uber in the "sharing
economy" sector. After all, the sharing part of their businesses is only a
minor aspect - they are rather a part of the "service economy", with the car
owner not actually sharing their car in the AirBnB / "rental" sense...

